# The Boys



## may (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

Awww what beautiful boys they are:001_wub::001_wub: I want them all


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww how lovely  how on earth did you get them 2 stay still lol fab photo x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They are all just adorable May - I can't believe they have grown so fast, and they all (except 1) have new slaves lined up already - what lucky people x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh May, they're edible!! And my fave boy is still available (watch out i've been learning from Kel on the camoflauge and cat napping!!) :lol: xx


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Love the pic the brown /white is my fav just great


----------



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

:001_wub:they are beautiful


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww May they are absolutely gorgeous, stunning boys  xxx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Fab photo May - what a handsome band of boys!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

What a great pic...all handsome boys.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful boys May:001_wub::001_wub:. Great photo :thumbup:


----------

